# My 2 Boys



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Cute cats...Frodo reminds me of Scooter, our childhood Siamese, though I'd say he was a typical Siamese....he didn't like us kids... :uhoh:


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful kitties. Looks like they really love each other. When are you getting Buzz?


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

We are getting him this weekend from New Orleans ( Im in Alabama) We are SO excited!. Here is another Picture of him


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Ginny said:


> We are getting him this weekend from New Orleans ( Im in Alabama) We are SO excited!. Here is another Picture of him


WOW! Nice looking pup. How old is he?


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

He is around 18 months old and was rescued from a pound so we are not quite sure about his age. I have done alot of talking to his foster parents and they say he is so smart and sweet. They are not sure he is 100% golden ( perhaps Some lab?) He only weighs about 60lbs but he appeared well cared for when they got him.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ginny said:


> They are not sure he is 100% golden ( perhaps Some lab?)


I still say he looks all golden.....he's a nice looking dog, though...


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I still say he looks all golden.....he's a nice looking dog, though...


 Well Rick it looks like you are right! I talked to his Foster Mommy ( He has had 2 ) and she said he looks 100% Golden and has no idea why they thought he might be a mixed breed. Perhaps its just becasue he has no background and is a little on the small side. She is going to try and send me some pictures Tuesday or Wednesday and I will post them as soon as I get them.
I cannot wait I feel Like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ginny said:


> Well Rick it looks like you are right! I talked to his Foster Mommy ( He has had 2 ) and she said he looks 100% Golden and has no idea why they thought he might be a mixed breed. Perhaps its just becasue he has no background and is a little on the small side. She is going to try and send me some pictures Tuesday or Wednesday and I will post them as soon as I get them.
> I cannot wait I feel Like a kid at Christmas!


Is your avatar picter him? I've been assuming it was....


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep, Thats Him. Really the only Pics I have are from the rescues website. His first Foster Mom said she was sending pictures but she never did I think she was a little squirrley. His new foster mom is very forthcoming with info both good and bad and she just loves him to pieces. I should have realized something was wrong when his first foster mom said he did not shed! yeah Right! 
Earlier tonight his new foster said his hair is short but wavy and although he is only 60lbs he is pretty long. For some reason I was drawn to this particular dog and when I tried to look locally my heart was just not in it. I really think he is meant for me and my family! Oh and I am Not sure I mentioned this but I am adopting him from Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue. He is Listed on the website as Springer but my son insists his name will be Buzz (way to much Toy Story!)

Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue


----------

